# Started Taking XYMOGEN T-150 for Thyroid, now a nervous wreck! HELP



## Granny7

I started taking XYMOGEN T-150 on the advice of my "wellness doctor". Have been on it for about a week and I've noticed that I am so shaky and sometimes even have trouble talking. I take one pill a day, like I was told and since taking it, these new symptoms have appeared. I couldn't reach my doctor on Friday, called the pharmacist, who knows him and he knows a lot about these alternative medicines and regular ones. He definitely felt that this one thyroid medication was the cause of the problem.

I also deal with panic attacks, which have been getting worse these past 6 months, but these symptoms are entirely different. I called the place where I purchased them today and was informed that the doctor might not be able to call me back till tomorrow? Not good service, not sure if I'll continue with him?

He came highly recommended, since I can't seem to find the answers from a regular MD., even though this doctor is one also. I have lost 90% of my hair in the past year, no one has a solution for that either, except for the Aloapecia, plus another hair problem that I can't remember. The dermatologist says that their isn't anything that I can do about it except, use some man's hair product, mixed with a cortisone mixture once a day. This is just a bandaid, their has to be a better diagnosis for why this is happening all of a sudden. I am so depressed over all of this and can't seem to find the right doctor or person to help me.

They have done some blood work on the thyroid, which comes back normal, as usual. When it was low, about 10 years ago, we tried a small dose of Synthyroid and I did have a lot of hair grow back. I was then taken off of it, due to a reversal of the thyroid, it supposedly went back to normal and they wouldn't put me back on it again. That's when I started to lose hair again, then it really got bad about 8 months ago. Now I have to wear a wig to even go anywhere.

I'm seeing a psychiatrist for the panic attack medication, but also feel that either the adrenals or thyroid is the problem to the shakiness, nervous feelings and loss of hair.

Has anyone else had this problem with taking a natural product for their thyroid, like I mentioned in the title? I've tried to find some reviews on this product and can't seem to find one anywhere?

I am at my wits end at this point, just want to go to bed and forget about all of it. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Granny7


----------



## Andros

Granny7 said:


> I started taking XYMOGEN T-150 on the advice of my "wellness doctor". Have been on it for about a week and I've noticed that I am so shaky and sometimes even have trouble talking. I take one pill a day, like I was told and since taking it, these new symptoms have appeared. I couldn't reach my doctor on Friday, called the pharmacist, who knows him and he knows a lot about these alternative medicines and regular ones. He definitely felt that this one thyroid medication was the cause of the problem.
> 
> I also deal with panic attacks, which have been getting worse these past 6 months, but these symptoms are entirely different. I called the place where I purchased them today and was informed that the doctor might not be able to call me back till tomorrow? Not good service, not sure if I'll continue with him?
> 
> He came highly recommended, since I can't seem to find the answers from a regular MD., even though this doctor is one also. I have lost 90% of my hair in the past year, no one has a solution for that either, except for the Aloapecia, plus another hair problem that I can't remember. The dermatologist says that their isn't anything that I can do about it except, use some man's hair product, mixed with a cortisone mixture once a day. This is just a bandaid, their has to be a better diagnosis for why this is happening all of a sudden. I am so depressed over all of this and can't seem to find the right doctor or person to help me.
> 
> They have done some blood work on the thyroid, which comes back normal, as usual. When it was low, about 10 years ago, we tried a small dose of Synthyroid and I did have a lot of hair grow back. I was then taken off of it, due to a reversal of the thyroid, it supposedly went back to normal and they wouldn't put me back on it again. That's when I started to lose hair again, then it really got bad about 8 months ago. Now I have to wear a wig to even go anywhere.
> 
> I'm seeing a psychiatrist for the panic attack medication, but also feel that either the adrenals or thyroid is the problem to the shakiness, nervous feelings and loss of hair.
> 
> Has anyone else had this problem with taking a natural product for their thyroid, like I mentioned in the title? I've tried to find some reviews on this product and can't seem to find one anywhere?
> 
> I am at my wits end at this point, just want to go to bed and forget about all of it. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Granny7


How much of this XYMOGEN T-150 are you taking daily? To be honest w/you; I would be scared to death of this stuff. For one thing, this product is not FDA approved and for another kelp and other ingredients are contraindicated in thyroid disease.

If you want reviews, all you have to do is Google it. I just did and the links for the purchase of this product are massive which is "another" bad sign.

Once on thyroxine replacement (Synthroid, Levoxyl), always on...............that is the "usual" situation.

When was the last time you have had thyroid labs? If you have had them recently, could you please post your results and "ranges" here? So we can have a look?

Normal range does not mean the numbers are where they should be for "you!"

Have you had antibodies' tests? What is your "official" diagnosis? Have you had a Ferritin test which if low, would cause huge hair loss and extreme tiredness?

Ferritin http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.htm


----------



## Granny7

Hi Andros,

Here are the latest results of Thyroid test and also Antibodies, along with Ferritin. I will give you the dates, as some of these tests were only weeks apart.

Ferritin: 16 Range 13-150 She is running more specific tests again.

10/13/2010
TSH 0.97 Range 0.27-4.20
12/7/10
TSH, 3rd. Generation 0.62 Range 0.40-4.50
T4, FREE 1.2 Range 0.8-1.8
T3, FREE 2.7 Range 2.3-4.2

THYROGLOBULIN ANTIBODIES <20 Range <20
THYROID PEROXIDASE ANTIBODIES <10 Range <35

Another type of THYROID test being run now, is called LEUKOCYTEHISTAMINLHR, Which I was told that it had to do with my thyroid? It also has to do with two recent incidents of having ANTIPHALEPTIC SHOCK, and going to the emergency room. We still don't know what caused the severe reaction and the test above is the last one they are doing. These incidents happened within 3 weeks of each other.

In 2/10 Another Thyroid test was run, here are the results

TSH, 3RD. GENERATION 1.52 Range 0.40-4.50
He failed to run his standard Thyroid test at that time.

I also have been diagnosed with Hepatitis A in December.
Along with Inflammatory Polyarthritis

Hair biopsy: 12/10 showed a diagnosis of ANDROGENETIC ALOPECIA;
TELOGEN EFFUVIUM.

I hope that I haven't given you to much information. This has all been from this year. It will be interesting to see was the last blood test is going to show? No adrenals have been done and the Bio-idenical hormones, showed a high level of cortisol.

Thanks for any help that you might be able to give to me.

Granny7


----------



## Granny7

Hi Andros,

The reason that I was taken off of the Synthroid, was that my levels were very high. My Thyroid did a total reversal and once they took me off of everything for 3 months, it showed that it was normal. Then no one would put me back on them.

Granny7


----------



## Andros

Granny7 said:


> Hi Andros,
> 
> Here are the latest results of Thyroid test and also Antibodies, along with Ferritin. I will give you the dates, as some of these tests were only weeks apart.
> 
> Ferritin: 16 Range 13-150 She is running more specific tests again.
> 
> 10/13/2010
> TSH 0.97 Range 0.27-4.20
> 12/7/10
> TSH, 3rd. Generation 0.62 Range 0.40-4.50
> T4, FREE 1.2 Range 0.8-1.8
> T3, FREE 2.7 Range 2.3-4.2
> 
> THYROGLOBULIN ANTIBODIES <20 Range <20
> THYROID PEROXIDASE ANTIBODIES <10 Range <35
> 
> Another type of THYROID test being run now, is called LEUKOCYTEHISTAMINLHR, Which I was told that it had to do with my thyroid? It also has to do with two recent incidents of having ANTIPHALEPTIC SHOCK, and going to the emergency room. We still don't know what caused the severe reaction and the test above is the last one they are doing. These incidents happened within 3 weeks of each other.
> 
> In 2/10 Another Thyroid test was run, here are the results
> 
> TSH, 3RD. GENERATION 1.52 Range 0.40-4.50
> He failed to run his standard Thyroid test at that time.
> 
> I also have been diagnosed with Hepatitis A in December.
> Along with Inflammatory Polyarthritis
> 
> Hair biopsy: 12/10 showed a diagnosis of ANDROGENETIC ALOPECIA;
> TELOGEN EFFUVIUM.
> 
> I hope that I haven't given you to much information. This has all been from this year. It will be interesting to see was the last blood test is going to show? No adrenals have been done and the Bio-idenical hormones, showed a high level of cortisol.
> 
> Thanks for any help that you might be able to give to me.
> 
> Granny7


Holy cats! That Ferritin is really really low. No wonder your hair is falling out. Ideally, Ferritin should be 50 to 100 and the close to 100, the better! Wonder what your B-12 is like also?

Ferritin http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.htm

In December; everything is low, very low. FREES should be mid-range or higher. With all 3 in the low range like that it could be adrenals, estrogen dominance or pituitary. Were you on any meds at the time of these labs specifically thyroid meds.
http://www.drrind.com/therapies/thyroid-scale-matrix

Are you on any other meds that you think we should know about?

It would appear that your hair loss could be from your very low iron stores.
http://www.hairdiseases.com/diseases-that-cause-alopecia/alopecia-cause.shtml

What precipitated the Anaphylactic shock; do you recall? Something you ingested or were exposed to? An insect bite? Etc?

Your LEUKOCYTEHISTAMINLHR is for allergies which result in Anaphylactic shock. When will you get the results of this?

Not sure any of this is helpful; it seems you have a lot going on and for that I am sorry. I hate that you do not feel well and I know you sure don't!

Did your doc Rx an Epi pen for your use if needed? Are you taking muscle relaxers for any reason? When I was researching the Leukocyte Histamine, it appears that there are severe allergic reactions in "some" patients to this med.

This hugs for you,


----------



## lavender

Here's the list of ingredients for T-150
Iodine (from Kelp)
40 mcg	27%
Selenium (Selenomethionine)
50 mcg	71%
Dulse Leaf	400 mg	*
Thyroid (freeze dried) (New Zealand)	150 mg	*
Adrenal (freeze dried) (Argentina)	50 mg	*
Irish Moss	40 mg	*
L-Tyrosine	30 mg	*
Anterior Pituitary (Peptides) (Argentina)	15 mg	*
Bladderwrack	15 mg	*
Spleen (freeze dried) (USA and Argentina)	5 mg	*
Thymus (freeze dried) (USA and Argentina)	5 mg	*

*Daily Value not established.

Other Ingredients: HPMC and water (vegetarian capsule), cellulose, silicon dioxide, and magnesium stearate.

I know my chiropractor recommended something similar called T-100 which had thyroid gland and a whole bunch of other glandular products along with seaweeds and a few minerals. I tried to look up info on it, on all the ingredients and was pretty puzzled about whether or not it would be beneficial. Seemed like some ingredients treated hypothyroid while others treated hyperthyroid. The one thing I did learn is that these products are not regulated and the dose may not be accurate. I was hesitant to take it. Tried it one day and had a bunch of heart palpitations. Haven't tried it since. As much as the docs drive me crazy, I prefer having one to help me regulate my thyroid dose.


----------



## Granny7

Andros said:


> How much of this XYMOGEN T-150 are you taking daily? To be honest w/you; I would be scared to death of this stuff. For one thing, this product is not FDA approved and for another kelp and other ingredients are contraindicated in thyroid disease.
> 
> If you want reviews, all you have to do is Google it. I just did and the links for the purchase of this product are massive which is "another" bad sign.
> 
> Once on thyroxine replacement (Synthroid, Levoxyl), always on...............that is the "usual" situation.
> 
> When was the last time you have had thyroid labs? If you have had them recently, could you please post your results and "ranges" here? So we can have a look?
> 
> Normal range does not mean the numbers are where they should be for "you!"
> 
> Have you had antibodies' tests? What is your "official" diagnosis? Have you had a Ferritin test which if low, would cause huge hair loss and extreme tiredness?
> 
> Ferritin http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.htm


Hi Andros,

Hi Andros,
In answer to your questions, yes the iron is low. I would have thought that my dermatologist would have suggested a supplement to take, but I'm going to get one. Will go to the Natural Health Food Store that we have here and talk to them about the best one. Are you allowed to say how much to take of Ferritin and is their a particular brand or anything that you can tell me that will help?

You asked about the B-12, not sure if I'm reading it right or not, but here's what it says:
8/3/10 latest one.
Vitamin B-12 [927]
Vitamin B-12 [55067200] 1007 Range 200-1100
So, I have no idea what my B-12 level is, but will look into it. I do take very good B-12 Supplements, the Multi B's that give you extra in them, along with other good vitamins, Biotin, Calcium with Vit. D, Flex Oil, Fish Oil, General Vegetable Vitamins, plus a few more.

When they did the blood work, no I was not on any Thyroid medication and haven't been for 2 yrs., then I only tried Armour for a few months, probably should have stayed on it longer. I did start a natural Bio-identical Hormone for Progesteron and Estrogen about 4 months ago to see if I would feel better. I just didn't feel like myself, panic attacks getting worse, couldn't sleep, cold, etc. I feel somewhat better, they just increased the Progesteron, it was 40, now its 60mg. or something like that.

The Anaphylactic shock, was pretty severe. I had the swelling in the throat, couldn't breath, covered in hives, high blood pressure, then went low, itching and couldn't talk for about 2 hrs. I had to go to the emergency room to be admitted and treated for 4 hrs. That was on 11/4/10, then on 11/24/10, about the same time, midnight. I had a more severe one, this time the tongue got so swollen that I couldn't swallow, breath, talk, chest pain, high blood pressure, totally red all over and itching. Had to call the paramedics this time, blacked out for a moment, took me to the hospital, where I stayed for about 2 hrs.

We thought it might be my daughters dog, as I was exposed to him on both occasions, but they checked that and I'm not allergic to them. It couldn't have been anything I ate, as it was the things I eat everyday and not an insect bite, so we don't know.

I then got an Epi pen and am under an allergist care. I take an Allegra antihistamine every night. They have run all kinds of allergy test, we don't know what caused it, never had them before. Am waiting for that last test to come in, should be late this week. He felt that it was the body doing it to itself, their never seems to be a reason?

I did have to take extra muscle relaxers and pain pills that evening and night, due to a great deal of pain, but not anymore than I was suppose to take. My back was out and I was trying to pack for a trip. I've taken the same amount before, when the back goes out and didn't go into any kind of allergic reaction. I asked my allergist is that could have caused it and he said "No!" Let me know where you read about the muscle relaxers causing this problem. My therapist mentioned today, that she had heard of the drug companies, changing the compound of the same drugs and that she has had patients have similar reactions like me, so I'll look into it.

The other medication that I take is Ativan for panic attacks, Robaxin for muscle spasms in my back (due to numerous falls) and Percocet as needed for pain. Nexium for esphogitius, Wellbutin for depression, which isn't helping. The panic attacks and loss of hair and having no energy is really getting me down. The muscle relaxer and pain pills are taken as needed and I hardly have to take them anymore, thank goodness. Just can't get off the nerve pills for the panic attacks, they are just getting a lot worse. I also deal with a lot of personal stress, that isn't going away anytime soon.

I hope that we can get to the bottom of this, I am so tired, panic attacks are worse and I am definitely in a state of depression. I refuse to take anti-depressants, were on them before and I wasn't myself, but I'm not now either. Been off of them for over 16 yrs., not sure what is triggering everything now. This loss of hair sure doesn't help, along with being so tired.

Any help would be appreciated and then I've got to find a good doctor where I live.
Thanks for the extra hug, it felt good.

Granny7


----------



## Granny7

lavender said:


> Here's the list of ingredients for T-150
> Iodine (from Kelp)
> 40 mcg	27%
> Selenium (Selenomethionine)
> 50 mcg	71%
> Dulse Leaf	400 mg	*
> Thyroid (freeze dried) (New Zealand)	150 mg	*
> Adrenal (freeze dried) (Argentina)	50 mg	*
> Irish Moss	40 mg	*
> L-Tyrosine	30 mg	*
> Anterior Pituitary (Peptides) (Argentina)	15 mg	*
> Bladderwrack	15 mg	*
> Spleen (freeze dried) (USA and Argentina)	5 mg	*
> Thymus (freeze dried) (USA and Argentina)	5 mg	*
> 
> *Daily Value not established.
> 
> Other Ingredients: HPMC and water (vegetarian capsule), cellulose, silicon dioxide, and magnesium stearate.
> 
> I know my chiropractor recommended something similar called T-100 which had thyroid gland and a whole bunch of other glandular products along with seaweeds and a few minerals. I tried to look up info on it, on all the ingredients and was pretty puzzled about whether or not it would be beneficial. Seemed like some ingredients treated hypothyroid while others treated hyperthyroid. The one thing I did learn is that these products are not regulated and the dose may not be accurate. I was hesitant to take it. Tried it one day and had a bunch of heart palpitations. Haven't tried it since. As much as the docs drive me crazy, I prefer having one to help me regulate my thyroid dose.


Hi Lavender,
I returned the Thyroid medication, your points were very valid. He didn't want to give the money back, either. Now I have two more supplements that I had bought, he wouldn't take them back. They are called RegeneMax by XYMOGENEP, to be taken twice a day. I can't find any reviews on them either and still could't find the reviews on google of the other one. If you can locate a web address, I would love to read them. The last one is for my nerves and its called Bach Rescue Remedy, it doesn't do anything for me so far.

I am trying to listen to my body, but it is so tired, that all I want to do is sleep. I'm not hungry, don't want to go anywhere, it takes to much energy to even get dressed some days.

Thanks for your help and I will wait and see what you come up with on the other two items.

Take care,
Granny7


----------



## Andros

Granny7 said:


> Hi Andros,
> 
> Hi Andros,
> In answer to your questions, yes the iron is low. I would have thought that my dermatologist would have suggested a supplement to take, but I'm going to get one. Will go to the Natural Health Food Store that we have here and talk to them about the best one. Are you allowed to say how much to take of Ferritin and is their a particular brand or anything that you can tell me that will help?
> 
> You asked about the B-12, not sure if I'm reading it right or not, but here's what it says:
> 8/3/10 latest one.
> Vitamin B-12 [927]
> Vitamin B-12 [55067200] 1007 Range 200-1100
> So, I have no idea what my B-12 level is, but will look into it. I do take very good B-12 Supplements, the Multi B's that give you extra in them, along with other good vitamins, Biotin, Calcium with Vit. D, Flex Oil, Fish Oil, General Vegetable Vitamins, plus a few more.
> 
> When they did the blood work, no I was not on any Thyroid medication and haven't been for 2 yrs., then I only tried Armour for a few months, probably should have stayed on it longer. I did start a natural Bio-identical Hormone for Progesteron and Estrogen about 4 months ago to see if I would feel better. I just didn't feel like myself, panic attacks getting worse, couldn't sleep, cold, etc. I feel somewhat better, they just increased the Progesteron, it was 40, now its 60mg. or something like that.
> 
> The Anaphylactic shock, was pretty severe. I had the swelling in the throat, couldn't breath, covered in hives, high blood pressure, then went low, itching and couldn't talk for about 2 hrs. I had to go to the emergency room to be admitted and treated for 4 hrs. That was on 11/4/10, then on 11/24/10, about the same time, midnight. I had a more severe one, this time the tongue got so swollen that I couldn't swallow, breath, talk, chest pain, high blood pressure, totally red all over and itching. Had to call the paramedics this time, blacked out for a moment, took me to the hospital, where I stayed for about 2 hrs.
> 
> We thought it might be my daughters dog, as I was exposed to him on both occasions, but they checked that and I'm not allergic to them. It couldn't have been anything I ate, as it was the things I eat everyday and not an insect bite, so we don't know.
> 
> I then got an Epi pen and am under an allergist care. I take an Allegra antihistamine every night. They have run all kinds of allergy test, we don't know what caused it, never had them before. Am waiting for that last test to come in, should be late this week. He felt that it was the body doing it to itself, their never seems to be a reason?
> 
> I did have to take extra muscle relaxers and pain pills that evening and night, due to a great deal of pain, but not anymore than I was suppose to take. My back was out and I was trying to pack for a trip. I've taken the same amount before, when the back goes out and didn't go into any kind of allergic reaction. I asked my allergist is that could have caused it and he said "No!" Let me know where you read about the muscle relaxers causing this problem. My therapist mentioned today, that she had heard of the drug companies, changing the compound of the same drugs and that she has had patients have similar reactions like me, so I'll look into it.
> 
> The other medication that I take is Ativan for panic attacks, Robaxin for muscle spasms in my back (due to numerous falls) and Percocet as needed for pain. Nexium for esphogitius, Wellbutin for depression, which isn't helping. The panic attacks and loss of hair and having no energy is really getting me down. The muscle relaxer and pain pills are taken as needed and I hardly have to take them anymore, thank goodness. Just can't get off the nerve pills for the panic attacks, they are just getting a lot worse. I also deal with a lot of personal stress, that isn't going away anytime soon.
> 
> I hope that we can get to the bottom of this, I am so tired, panic attacks are worse and I am definitely in a state of depression. I refuse to take anti-depressants, were on them before and I wasn't myself, but I'm not now either. Been off of them for over 16 yrs., not sure what is triggering everything now. This loss of hair sure doesn't help, along with being so tired.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated and then I've got to find a good doctor where I live.
> Thanks for the extra hug, it felt good.
> 
> Granny7


Hi there! Well, I would certainly look to the muscle relaxers as a culprit as in my researh for anaphylactic shock, that was a "biggie!"

It appears you do have multiple health issues so this is complicated but maybe some of us can be helpful to you. I know we will all try.

It might be a very good idea for you to sit down at the PC one day and look up every Rx that you need to take to see what the adverse effects and contrainidcations there are. This could be life-saving for you. You cannot always count on others to do this for you (doctor or pharmacist.)

This is a pretty good place for most pharmaceuticals. Just put your Rx in the search box and away you go.
http://www.rxlist.com/script/main/hp.asp

Glad you got the epi pen. That is "very" good! Hope you are not still taking the Thyrogen150; are you? You could be allergic to the high amount of iodine in the kelp and other stuff.

Floradix liquid iron is real good. It is fast absorbing and comes in flavors. Any vitamin/health store should have it. Follow directions on the bottle for dosing and when taking iron, one must have labs for Ferritin every now and again because you can take to much iron. We use cast iron cookware in our home. So..............we are good to go. Plus we do eat a lot of foods that are high in iron. I am not a meat eater so I get my iron from lots of yummy sources like raisins, dark green leafy vegetables and so on.

Are you doing physical therapy for your back? Low ferritin can and does cause depression by the way..........
Ferritin http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.htm

B-12 seems good; thank goodness you are taking the B-complex and the other supplements.

Did you know that Flaxseed Oil is a great anti-inflammatory?? Many years ago, I got injured re 10 bulging discs and 2 herniated plus 3 detached rib heads in the thoracic region. The chiro had me on 7000 mgs. of Flaxseed Oil every day (split the dose up throughout the day) plus ice and all the "usual" but absolutely NO Rx!!! Is that not remarkable??

Yeah; I had a little pain but I fought through it.

If your labs indicate hypo, that is not helping your back and other problems. If you need to be on thyroxine replacement, that right there could be the biggest help to your recovery and healing. That also causes depression if your labs are not right re the thyroid.

We don't want your address and phone #; no no. But..................can you tell us what state you live in? Because someone here might be able to get you a referral to a good doc. That would be awesome.

Since you need the hugs, here's another and don't worry.................things are going to get better for you!


----------



## Granny7

Hi Andros,

Thanks for the quick reply.
No, I haven't taken any of the T-150, 5 days. The Alternative and Medical doctor (he's both) wants me to still take a supplement for the hair and cells, called RegeneMax by XYMOGENEP and Rescue Remedy by Bach, for my panic attacks. The last one is the one I'm referring to. Not sure wether to take them or not, can't seem to find what the products are that they contain?

I can increase Flaxseed Oil, no problem. I read a little bit about the iron, it really seems complicated? I can take the amount that they recommend at the health food store, but how often do I have to get blood work done? It seems like it can be dangerous if you take to much iron, can reverse different things, etc., like even affecting your Thyroid? Not sure yet, what mine is even doing? Still need to find a better Endroconolagist, spelt wrong!

I like in Tampa, Fl., so I am sure that their has to be someone here that can help me, it's a big city.

I use to do physical therapy, I know what I should be doing to strength the back, just can't seem to get up the energy and desire to do it again, even at home. My Orthopedic doctor gave me a Tens unit to use the other day, to help the nerves in the back and the muscle spasms. I am going to start using it today. I belong to a gym, actually two, but with my panic attacks, it's even hard to get out of the house.

I'm happy that you were able to do without pain medication after your injuries. I was able to do the same for the first two falls. Then I had some that were pretty bad, went to emergency room numerous times, couldn't even walk, etc., as the back went totally out, just from bending over one time. Have been in the hospital for a week with it, couldn't get out of pain. I was doing pretty well for a couple years till I fractured my tail bone, while ice skating with my 2 grandsons. I've had 6 freakish falls in 10 yrs. I was a competitive tennis player on two leagues, never fell once in 35 yrs., so I am no a clumsy person, just were accidents. I've done the ice, massage, etc., sometimes it works, other times it doesn't. I would love to get back on a tennis court and play tennis with my twin grandsons, whom I taught, before they got to good and played state.

I eat a lot of green leafy vegetables many times a week, love them. Use to cook in an iron skillet, gave it away 15 yrs. ago, because our cooktop couldn't be used on it. They now have developed ones now that can be used on a flat top cookstove, so I am going to get another one. Mom always cooked in them.

Less also add, Fibromyalgia to that wonderful list, at least that's what they tell me. I use to be so healthy and could hike, etc. These herniated disks, pressing on nerves, bulging ones, osteoarthritis, rheumatoid, etc., have caused so many problems. Now the hair issue and the panic attacks that have gotten worse, don't help. Well enough of all these health problems, it depress's me to even talk about them.

Thanks for all the suggestions, I will do what I can to follow them, including more research.

Have a wonderful day,

Granny7
PS: Does anyone have any thoughts on the Tens unit, do they feel that their is anything wrong with using it and has it helped anyone?


----------



## Andros

Granny7 said:


> Hi Andros,
> 
> Thanks for the quick reply.
> No, I haven't taken any of the T-150, 5 days. The Alternative and Medical doctor (he's both) wants me to still take a supplement for the hair and cells, called RegeneMax by XYMOGENEP and Rescue Remedy by Bach, for my panic attacks. The last one is the one I'm referring to. Not sure wether to take them or not, can't seem to find what the products are that they contain?
> 
> I can increase Flaxseed Oil, no problem. I read a little bit about the iron, it really seems complicated? I can take the amount that they recommend at the health food store, but how often do I have to get blood work done? It seems like it can be dangerous if you take to much iron, can reverse different things, etc., like even affecting your Thyroid? Not sure yet, what mine is even doing? Still need to find a better Endroconolagist, spelt wrong!
> 
> I like in Tampa, Fl., so I am sure that their has to be someone here that can help me, it's a big city.
> 
> I use to do physical therapy, I know what I should be doing to strength the back, just can't seem to get up the energy and desire to do it again, even at home. My Orthopedic doctor gave me a Tens unit to use the other day, to help the nerves in the back and the muscle spasms. I am going to start using it today. I belong to a gym, actually two, but with my panic attacks, it's even hard to get out of the house.
> 
> I'm happy that you were able to do without pain medication after your injuries. I was able to do the same for the first two falls. Then I had some that were pretty bad, went to emergency room numerous times, couldn't even walk, etc., as the back went totally out, just from bending over one time. Have been in the hospital for a week with it, couldn't get out of pain. I was doing pretty well for a couple years till I fractured my tail bone, while ice skating with my 2 grandsons. I've had 6 freakish falls in 10 yrs. I was a competitive tennis player on two leagues, never fell once in 35 yrs., so I am no a clumsy person, just were accidents. I've done the ice, massage, etc., sometimes it works, other times it doesn't. I would love to get back on a tennis court and play tennis with my twin grandsons, whom I taught, before they got to good and played state.
> 
> I eat a lot of green leafy vegetables many times a week, love them. Use to cook in an iron skillet, gave it away 15 yrs. ago, because our cooktop couldn't be used on it. They now have developed ones now that can be used on a flat top cookstove, so I am going to get another one. Mom always cooked in them.
> 
> Less also add, Fibromyalgia to that wonderful list, at least that's what they tell me. I use to be so healthy and could hike, etc. These herniated disks, pressing on nerves, bulging ones, osteoarthritis, rheumatoid, etc., have caused so many problems. Now the hair issue and the panic attacks that have gotten worse, don't help. Well enough of all these health problems, it depress's me to even talk about them.
> 
> Thanks for all the suggestions, I will do what I can to follow them, including more research.
> 
> Have a wonderful day,
> 
> Granny7
> PS: Does anyone have any thoughts on the Tens unit, do they feel that their is anything wrong with using it and has it helped anyone?


Then you know if you strenghten your core, that is going to help your back. I am a gym rat. I have back muscles to die for and an empty six-pack. Ha, ha! The point being at the age of 68, I actually do have an empty six-pack. Others my age can't claim that unless they are working out too!! Hey, we all need humor once in a while and the true stuff is the funniest stuff.

Maybe we have some posters from the Tampa area who can help.

Seems like this Alternative doc is really big on pushing product. Not sure I am keen on that. But you must be the captain of your own ship here.

The tens machine is wonderfully therapeutic but the best thing you could do is get into the gym. Truly!

Now, you read the symptoms of low ferritin. You know this causes anxiety and a whole host of other medical problems. Take the iron and get labs for Ferritin about every 6 months. Trust me, you can not build up your iron that easy. It is a true challenge.

Wow!! You are quite the mentor to the grandsons!! Too few good role models these days so I applaud you for that!!


----------



## chopper

Granny7 said:


> Hi Lavender,
> I returned the Thyroid medication, your points were very valid. He didn't want to give the money back, either. Now I have two more supplements that I had bought, he wouldn't take them back. They are called RegeneMax by XYMOGENEP, to be taken twice a day. I can't find any reviews on them either and still could't find the reviews on google of the other one. If you can locate a web address, I would love to read them. The last one is for my nerves and its called Bach Rescue Remedy, it doesn't do anything for me so far.
> 
> I am trying to listen to my body, but it is so tired, that all I want to do is sleep. I'm not hungry, don't want to go anywhere, it takes to much energy to even get dressed some days.
> 
> Thanks for your help and I will wait and see what you come up with on the other two items.
> 
> Take care,
> Granny7


That guy whoever it was sounds like a total QUACK! I would NEVER have taken that garbage with any type of previously diagnosed thyroid issue. He's lucky he didn't kill you with his magic herbs and roots.

I know Tampa well and also know it's hard to find good help. It may be worth looking outside the area, say, up near Orlando. There's a few good endos there.


----------



## lavender

Here's the website on the Bach Rescue Remedy
http://www.bachflower.com/Rescue_Remedy.htm
I have never used it myself because it has alcohol in it, but I know people who have used it who swear by it as a natural anxiety reducer.

Here's the website on the ReneMax:
http://pureformulas.com/regenemax-ep-60-caps-by-xymogen.html
I can't tell you anything about it other than it sounds like hocus-pocus to me.

I had a really bad experience with a "holistic doc" who tried to sell me a lot of expensive herbal supplements out of her office. I took all the supplements and nothing changed. She also dismissed my hyperthyroid because I didn't "look" hyperthyroid. It was a huge waste of money and detrimental to my health.

I do see an alternative medicine doc now, and I believe that alternative practices can be useful, but I am more wary about who I go to and what advice I listen to. I really have to listen to my gut when it comes to docs. I have learned that if I start crying in a doc's office, it is a sign that I feel like my knowledge about myself is being totally dismissed as if I am a child. I cried a lot in the holistic doc's office. Today, I know to run, not walk if I feel like crying when I see a health care provider (other than my therapist. I'm supposed to cry and process all that stuff out there).

Another clue is when they try to sell me expensive wacky stuff out of their office that I can't buy anywhere else, because they are making a profit off it. I have bought some vitamins from my current chiropractor, but they are products I have also gotten elsewhere, and when I buy it from her it's usually for convenience. She also seems pretty disinterested in whether I buy something from her or elsewhere.

Whenever I take any medicine, western or otherwise, I always look up the product, it's side effects and what other people are saying about it. Sometimes I take what has been prescribed and sometimes I don't and go back and discuss it with my doc. My body is just too sensitive to throw any old thing into it.


----------

